# Make it stop!!! (whining)



## moonrider86

We just got a Vizsla puppy. All things considered, the dog is amazing. Housebroken, crate trained, sit, stay, come, lay down, shake, out of the room, off, and no more biting PERFECTED in 2 weeks of having him (he's 12 weeks now). The only real issue we're having with him is his INCESSANT whining. It's not directed at anything in particular, he just whines... constantly. We've tried using a firm "QUIET", ignoring it, but these two don't seem to be helping. 

Basically, if we just look at him, he'll whine. If we don't look at him, he'll whine. When he's eating and decided he's done, he'll whine. When he's sleeping, he'll whine. And of course, when he wants something or needs to go out, he'll whine. He just whines at _anything_ and _everything_. 

Any insights on how to stop this behavior? It's driving me nuts. Anyone else have this problem? Is it a phase? Will is pass? What can I do to start correcting it?


----------



## Big Rick

Dexter is 16 months now and he whines every day about something. I don't mind it so much but it drives my wife crazy. Scarlet (7mos) has started it as well. I hope it's a phase but suspect it's a trait!


----------



## gunnr

Moonrider86

My first question would be. Has he been checked out by a vet? A full thorough exam including bloodwork.

My other observation is that if he has been as completely conditioned as you indicate at 12 weeks of age, he's been under a lot of pressure. Back off on the pressure and let him be a puppy. He may possibly be confused at this time as to what is actually expected of him behavioraly due the amount of direction/training he's recieving and is afraid to make a mistake. Ergo he's whiining as a means to get direction.

I'm not being harsh here, or judgmental, and those lessons need to be gently began at his age, but he needs to be a puppy. I speak from experience here. 
I had my first Vizsla steady to wing at about 4 months of age. In ignorance, and due to how fast he picked things up, I pushed him too hard on all of the basic commands. He was rock solid.
I put him in his first field test, at 8 months old, and by then he was already being shot over and retrieving. I had him working to hand signals only by 12 months.
At 14 months he bombed his first NAVHDA Test. He had completely shut down by then. The head NAVDHA judge at the trial told me that to have a 14 month old dog steady to wing and shot and responding to silent commands afield was too much pressure for a dog so young and to back off or I'd lose him. 
I left that dog alone for the next year. No formal training, no birds, nothing but playing frisbee and chasing me on my bike. I just let him be a dog and grow up. 
The point here is that you may be pushing too hard which could be contributing to the whining. 
Get him vet checked and then go from there. Realize also that a Vizsla is a very communicative dog.


----------



## doglover

I got Clyde at 14 weeks, the reason being his previous owners gave him back. I later found out it was because of the whining. He is now 1 year old and has gotten a lot better but does still whine daily. I kind of like it though, it's like he is talking to me, call me crazy. 

Although now that you mention it, he may be getting worse again. There are 100's of dragon flies outside and he whines whenever he is not outside because he wants to chase them. 

My guess is that it will get better but it will not go away. Someone once told me not to for consistent patterns with them (like dog park everyday at 12:00) because they know when it's dog park time and if you cannot take them they will whine all afternoon. I have tried mixing it up a little.

Hope things get better for you soon, in my experience as soon as I blog about an unwanted behavior, it seems to go away  !


----------



## Bellababy

Hi there, just wanted to let you know my experience with Bella who is now 10 months old. She whined alot when we first got her, for no reason! She would follow me about and whine and I used to get really worried it was going to become a bad habit. I just used to completely ignore her, even walk out of the room, and get on with whatever I was doing, I never paid her any attention whilst she was whining. I know that sounds obvious, but its really hard with a pup not to respond to to the whining, even if its a sharp "Shut up!" 
Her whining tailed off as she got older, more mature and more independent. I think these dogs are very big babies especially the first few months. I think it takes them longer than other dogs to wean themselves off their mum and litter mates, they are very needy. 
Eventually if you show no reponse to the whining, not even annoyance, it will tail off. Well I hope so! That was my experience anyhow. 
Also I think the first few months they are manipulative and fight to be centre of attention, so when you ignore them they kind of complain. Eventually they get the message that real life has to continue and they have to just be a dog sometimes and not be the centre of your universe! My dog used to demand my attention 24/7 and now she is happy to have time on her own and let me do my jobs etc. As long as she gets loads of exercise, ha!
Good luck


----------



## moonrider86

Doglover: Weird, you're right! After I blogged about it, it seemed to get better! 

Bellababy: Ignoring it has seemed to be catching on more than before. I guess time will tell!

Gunnr: Yes, he was checked out by a vet, twice in fact. We thought he might have a urinary tract infection or something.... but the bet told us he's healthy as can be, though a little skinny. As far as putting pressure on him, I really can't imagine that he's pressured. We use entirely positive reinforcement, and he truly seems to "want" to learn more. He seems happiest when we're teaching him something... he's ridiculously attentive, a breed characteristic I imagine. He has PLENTY of puppy time as well. We're able to be home (at least one of us) all day long, and if not, he comes to work with my boyfriend or I and he gets an enormous amount of play time. He gets to go to the dog park at least twice a day and romp with the other dogs as well. 

I can definitely see the "looking for direction" part though. He's not whining as long as he's "doing". All in all, some days he's better, some days he's worse. It seems like he's getting better... or maybe I'm just becoming deaf to it =)


----------



## christianrafla

I have the same issue with my Vizsla, except he's 2 years old now...already did the vet check-up and he goes out for walks/runs on a fairly regular basis. Even after we tire him out, he manages to continue whining. Any suggestions?


----------

